# How uncommon is yellow on a Betta?



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Hey guys,


When i got my betta, Honeycomb, a year ago, he was the only light colored (yellow and somewhat opaque although his pigment is turning to black) betta there. Do any of ya'll know how uncommon this color is?




Thanks!

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Liquid (May 12, 2012)

I went to PetSmart yesterday to get my crowntail. Out of about 30 bettas there was one yellow one, but it wasn't even fully yellow. Don't know if that counts.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Yellow is a recessive color in betta fish and it is hard to get because of that. This website is awesome to answer why http://www.bettas-jimsonnier.com/genetics.htm


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yellow has to be bred to red I believe... however it also needs the NR gene (non red). So it's confusing. I'm working on red/orange/and yellow VTs.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

thanks i was just curious because of honeycombs's coloring


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

there is a pineapple variety where theres a pattern of yellow/light brown scales and black/dark brown scales on the body. my CY is like that an he has light yellow fins with black edges with a slight irridescense.

@Creat: that you very much for posting that link. its the first site ive seen to explain green/turquoise betta which i have 2 atm.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Creat said:


> Yellow is a recessive color in betta fish and it is hard to get because of that. This website is awesome to answer why http://www.bettas-jimsonnier.com/genetics.htm


Thanks this site is what i have been looking for!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I seldom see yellows. I have a yellow pineapple I found at walmart and another one is turning yellow with red dalmation like spots on her fins. I did have a bright yellow VT I found at petco. She was the brightest yellow I have ever seen on a betta.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I just came home with a little yellow VT boy. He was the only yellow out of around thirty bettas at the store. Around here, I wouldn't say that they are common, but they aren't a rarity either. They are lovely, that's for sure!


----------



## nicebear24 (May 7, 2012)

HoneyComb? What a nice name!!! And I think that Yellow is quite rare, hmm... not too sure....... again great name!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

True yellow tends to be very rare in the uk, not sure about in other country's


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i just saw a yellow cellophane hm today. peach body but 50% of the inner areas of the tails were yellow. it took me by surprise as i went the LRS for crickets but a quick peek at the bettas was enough to see the yellow one. had no space for a 6th betta so he stayed there. he did have some dark colour on the front base of dorsal though he was 99" yellow at that point of life.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> beautiful


indeed, the exact thought came up when i found both of my CTs locally. had i not seen one of the CTs, id probably have gotten the yellow one.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

what do the CTs look like? Just curious


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

ones a pineapple the other is similar to the DT in my avy color wise.









the first 2 pics are upon purchase. the pineapple has fin degradation from the hard water i have but its groing back wonky (75% of original ray extensions lost). same thing with the second one but the regrowth will take time to kick in. the caudal ray extensions are either rotted away, water damaged or just bitten off. his current pic


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I have hard water also. Thanks for sharing pics, they are both stunning!

have a good weekend!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> I have hard water also. Thanks for sharing pics, they are both stunning!
> 
> have a good weekend!


thank you, i knew the fins would suffer for it but that was a price im willing to accept. enjoy your weekend RainbowBetta


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I just picked up a yellow dragon pk today at my local petsmart, he had been there for a couple weeks the poor dear.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

aww! Can you post a pic Gizmo?


----------

